# GBC Flashcard



## hunter291 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey. As I don't want to push my one year old thread, I thought I was just going to ask in a new thread. I want to buy the EMS USB Cartridge. I just want to know some things about the card. What about saving. I heard only one save is possible at a time, but in another thread I read that you can somehow handle more saves. What about an internal clock. Has the EMS a build in clock ? Or anyone has the name of a better flashcard ? The things I want are Compatibility (very important), Clock (not so important if there are bypasses. maybe a pokemon gold/silver/crystal day and night switcher ? is there something like this ?) and multiple saves (would be nice). I hope that someone can help me.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Sep 21, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Hey. As I don't want to push my one year old thread, I thought I was just going to ask in a new thread. I want to buy the EMS USB Cartridge. I just want to know some things about the card. What about saving. I heard only one save is possible at a time, but in another thread I read that you can somehow handle more saves. What about an internal clock. Has the EMS a build in clock ? Or anyone has the name of a better flashcard ? The things I want are Compatibility (very important), Clock (not so important if there are bypasses. maybe a pokemon gold/silver/crystal day and night switcher ? is there something like this ?) and multiple saves (would be nice). I hope that someone can help me.



You should buy the EMS Smart Card 64M. It has two switchable banks. You have heard correctly that there is only one save allowed; there is only a single save bank. Compatibility seems top-notch for mine, and there is a clock, I'm pretty sure. A good way to use it is to have a bank filled with games that NEVER save anything EVER, and a bank with a single game that saves. I used mine in a Super Mario Land + Pokemon Yellow combination and it worked pretty well


----------



## Jiro2 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want to change the time on Pokemon Crystal, there's a hacked ROM out there titled "Pokemon Crystal (U) [C][h1] (enable setting of time).gbc" which does exactly that.


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a fix for this Pokemon - Kristall-Edition (G) [C][!].gbc ? I can only find the one you named, but no patch for the german version :I


----------



## Levente (Oct 9, 2011)

Jiro2 said:


> If you want to change the time on Pokemon Crystal, there's a hacked ROM out there titled "Pokemon Crystal (U) [C][h1] (enable setting of time).gbc" which does exactly that.



How do I change the time?


----------



## hunter291 (Oct 15, 2011)

so, I got the EMS USB Cartridge today. Is there any way to store more than one save ? DGBMax doesn't recognize the card.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 15, 2011)

http://filetrip.net/...Client-1-03.html 

This should help, you will need XP or lower, or you can use the Virtualbox method.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 15, 2011)

Levente said:


> Jiro2 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to change the time on Pokemon Crystal, there's a hacked ROM out there titled "Pokemon Crystal (U) [C][h1] (enable setting of time).gbc" which does exactly that.
> ...


You gotta go on the Clock page of the PokéGear and press the Up/Down buttons to change the time.


----------



## hunter291 (Oct 16, 2011)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> http://filetrip.net/...Client-1-03.html
> 
> This should help, you will need XP or lower, or you can use the Virtualbox method.



I already have this (runs fine on my windows 7), but my question was if there is a way to manage the 128kb of sram that the card has. the card blows the save up to 128kb, even if it only needs 8kb. So my question was if I could somehow manage that space, to use the saves of more games.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 16, 2011)

The SRAM is shared, it is bad way to design unless it was segmented which it isn't.  Your likely going to have game2 as something with a zero save size.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 31, 2011)

If the SRAM is shared, it would mean we would be able to have Pokemon Red and Blue on the flashcard and have the same save file for both?
Sounds useful.


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 22, 2012)

epicCreations.org said:


> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Chemowski said:


> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> > hunter291 said:
> ...


----------



## eastbayarb (May 29, 2012)

I really don't know why nobody releases a GB/GBC flash cart larger than 64mb - that's fine for GB mono games, but GB Color games are noticeably larger, so 64mb fills up quick. I am trying to convince the guy that makes the Everdrive line of flash carts to do a GB/GBC Everdrive with hopefully a microSD slot...


----------

